# Last time sex?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, if your husband was going to have some surgery on his equipment, that might leave him impotent...Would you try to get in as much sex as possible before the surgery?..

the woodchuck


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Ladies, if your husband was going to have some surgery on his equipment, that might leave him impotent...Would you try to get in as much sex as possible before the surgery?..
> 
> the woodchuck


Yeah! Even a closing ceremony just in case. I'm serious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You bet I would.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Yeah! Even a closing ceremony just in case. I'm serious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wouldn't there be an opening ceremony too? Lay Mr. Happy to rest, and then introduce hubby to cuddling and cunnilingus night.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd try to make it the best sex of his life! 

(Well, alright... I do that every time!)


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: Last time sex?*



Woodchuck said:


> Ladies, if your husband was going to have some surgery on his equipment, that might leave him impotent...Would you try to get in as much sex as possible before the surgery?..
> 
> the woodchuck


What type of surgery is your husband having? If it was something high risk, I think any woman would want that, provided she is able.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> What type of surgery is your husband having? If it was something high risk, I think any woman would want that, provided she is able.


Not extremely high risk, just a rather severe prostate problem requiring the old fashioned TURP surgery instead of the more modern laser surgery....

To her credit, my wife was having some issues, and we did eventually have sex the night before my surgery........

She did say that if I had been left impotent, she would stand by me...This was at a point where we would only have sex every 4-6 weeks...

I must admit, that I was somewhat disappointed, as we had enjoyed a spectacular sex life, and I was thinking about the possible sudden end...I just thought it would have meant more to her....

The surgery was very successful, Although I did require a month of daily IV antibiotics, and became insulin resistant, requiring insulin injections for a couple of months.....and had a kidney stone for good luck.....

Our sex life is much better now, more like every 4-6 days, and my wife is more like the girl I fell in love with 47 years ago......

I would like to interject here that if any of your guys are experiencing prostate issues, don't fool around, get it taken care of immediately...I was seriously ill before I got treated...The actual surgical procedure is no more painful than having a tooth pulled.....

the woodchuck


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Who would actually say no here? really.

I'd use all 4 weeks of my vacation plus 3 sick days just to go at it as much as possible right up until we had to leave for the surgery.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Ladies, if your husband was going to have some surgery on his equipment, that might leave him impotent...Would you try to get in as much sex as possible before the surgery?..
> 
> the woodchuck


Most definitely!


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: Last time sex?*



Threetimesalady said:


> NO....In a hot and loving relationship there is nothing like last time sex...If this ever happened I wouldn't do a thing...There are always other alternatives to the joining of bodies...Sex starts with your eyes...What you do with it is up to you...
> 
> Ours is a very hot and erotic marriage...Despite our age and what I speak, it is the man within the body that counts...


Wow. You are an amazing woman. How long have you been together, and what age are you guys?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Threetimesalady said:


> NO....In a hot and loving relationship there is nothing like last time sex...If this ever happened I wouldn't do a thing...There are always other alternatives to the joining of bodies...Sex starts with your eyes...What you do with it is up to you...
> 
> Ours is a very hot and erotic marriage...Despite our age and what I speak, it is the man within the body that counts...


As I am 66 and having been married 47 years, I understand your post, but nerve damage from this type of surgery can remove all erectile function, and in extreme cases, all sensation...ugh...

My wife is currently suffering from neuropathy, and damage to nerves, or the medication has made it impossible for her to orgasm for almost 8 months........

the woodchuck


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> NO....In a hot and loving relationship there is nothing like last time sex...If this ever happened I wouldn't do a thing...There are always other alternatives to the joining of bodies...Sex starts with your eyes...What you do with it is up to you...
> 
> Ours is a very hot and erotic marriage...Despite our age and what I speak, it is the man within the body that counts...


That doesn't mean they can't make most of it, IF it may be the last time of a certain way of doing it.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> As I am 66 and having been married 47 years, I understand your post, but nerve damage from this type of surgery can remove all erectile function, and in extreme cases, all sensation...ugh...
> 
> My wife is currently suffering from neuropathy, and damage to nerves, or the medication has made it impossible for her to orgasm for almost 8 months........
> 
> the woodchuck


Good luck, I hope everything goes well and that your are just worrying for nothing.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh heck yes. I'd go at him until he begged me to stop...and even then I'd only wait just long enough for him to sleep and eat before renewing the attack.


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Not extremely high risk, just a rather severe prostate problem requiring the old fashioned TURP surgery instead of the more modern laser surgery....
> 
> To her credit, my wife was having some issues, and we did eventually have sex the night before my surgery........
> 
> ...


Do you think it will help your marriage to compare your wife with other women on a forum (half her age and an erotica troll) who profess that they would be all over that thing like flies on roadkill? 

I think you should reframe your wife's response to your impending TURP and realize that she is with you and loves you for *YOU* and not for your performance in bed.

You have a special and blessed marriage, woodchuck.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Threetimesalady said:


> Yours is a younger view of life...Mine is older...We have seen our sexual life go from gotta have it now and pound my brains out to a symphony in action...Who I was years ago is but a shell of the woman that I am now...So I take the symphony....
> 
> Then I think what if I had vaginal cancer?...How about losing my breasts?...Would I want him to "use" me just for the sake of these items not being there in the future...
> 
> ...


No offense intended, but I hope I have as much sex as my husband and I can physically bear to look forward to. That _is_ treating every day as if it's your last, and is also exactly why my husband and I would get in as much sex as we could if ever we were faced with a procedure like the OP.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> Yours is a younger view of life...Mine is older...We have seen our sexual life go from gotta have it now and pound my brains out to a symphony in action...Who I was years ago is but a shell of the woman that I am now...So I take the symphony....
> 
> Then I think what if I had vaginal cancer?...How about losing my breasts?...Would I want him to "use" me just for the sake of these items not being there in the future...
> 
> ...


Please don't dismiss my opinion because you feel I'm young. You don't know me and you don't' know what I have lived through. And while I respect your opinion as an older woman, I will stand by my post. 
I would cherish every moment and make memories, you can connect sexually in many ways. However, even if it were the last sexual contact we could have, it would not matter because I love him for him.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Screwing like bunnies just incase the parts don't work later on sends a message. The message that if my parts aren't the same then I'm a lesser person. At least that's something to think about.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Threetimesalady said:


> Please understand that I do not dismiss your opinion...However, I feel it is up to the younger generation to know that there is life after 50...That some of us still adore sex....Yet, it is different now...What was once more of a ritual and sometimes a duty has now become a new happening that we never knew before...IMO, sex grows if a woman lets the woman inside her mature and turns her wild side loose...God help me if I matured anymore I would burst from happiness... I could never say that I would have sex with him as much as I could before this happened...It would be a lie...We say I love you ten times a day as we pass...For us sex happens whenever two peoples eyes meet and we know what we are each thinking...My opinion was mine...Not anyone's else, but mine...


Thank you for clarifying I'm a bit sensitive about this right now, do to life throwing things at me. I'm glad you are proof that there is sex after menopause, it's a stereotype that needs to be eliminated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Screwing like bunnies just incase the parts don't work later on sends a message. The message that if my parts aren't the same then I'm a lesser person. At least that's something to think about.


I think that in this case it's the opposite, it's not his wife who wants to "use it" just in case he can't perform after the surgery. I think we are posting as a supportive spouse not as people who are being self centered into thier sexual need only. I don't think it makes anyone a lesser person of they can't perform sexually. I would not love my husband any less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I love how this thread just serves as proof that wives love sex with their husbands so much they would make a big event of the last time and go out with a bang. 

I know there's a lot of talk in SIM and CWI about how that can't be possible, but after hearing your responses..... This thread is both entertaining and inspiring to the betrayed and divorced.:smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

For my husband and I sex is a major priority. So, if there was a chance that we might not have another chance to enjoy each other sexually, you bet the first thing we would do is screw. I don't think that makes us immature, just different from others. For us sex is about more than physical pleasure; it's about being close in a way that nothing else can accomplish, although the physical pleasure is a great part of what brings us closer. I think I can appreciate my husband as both the man I love with all my heart, *and* the man who penetrates me, stimulates me, etc. I don't think it has to be one or the other.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: Last time sex?*



Thundarr said:


> Screwing like bunnies just incase the parts don't work later on sends a message. The message that if my parts aren't the same then I'm a lesser person. At least that's something to think about.


I know, as a man, IF something like that were to happen (broken parts) It would cause me severe psychological trauma.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course!! As long as it wasn't going to injure him to participate.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> I love how this thread just serves as proof that wives love sex with their husbands so much they would make a big event of the last time and go out with a bang.
> 
> I know there's a lot of talk in SIM and CWI about how that can't be possible, but after hearing your responses..... This thread is both entertaining and inspiring to the betrayed and divorced.:smthumbup:


I really liked the responses here...I want to clarify that my surgery was almost a year ago...... 

I am better than ever, but the best part is my wife and I have become much closer in recent weeks, and As of this moment I couldn't be a happier guy......

And again...If your guy has the same type of problem....Scre w him like a jackrabbit and then get him to a good urologist.....

the woodchuck


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I think that in this case it's the opposite, it's not his wife who wants to "use it" just in case he can't perform after the surgery. *I think we are posting as a supportive spouse* not as people who are being self centered into thier sexual need only. I don't think it makes anyone a lesser person of they can't perform sexually. I would not love my husband any less.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just throwing a different spin on it but you're right mablenc.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with mablenc, guessing that those here are also posting as supportive spouses.

Last year Mr H went through a prostate scare, thankfully all is well with him but at the time is was very stressful. During the lead up to the biopsy we had discussion around the potential problems and agreed that we were both happy to have a life together that even if it didn't include PIV that there were so many other ways we could still have a great sex life.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> I was just throwing a different spin on it but you're right mablenc.


And I understand your spin, I think that can be possible too, what if the spouse of the person needing surgery is wanting sex all the time because their spouse may not be able to perform after the surgery. I think it would be awful to be pressured for sex if you are worried about your health and the outcome of the surgery. I would believe it would make me feel like I will be "less" or not enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

